# new member from the u.k



## hells bells (Mar 16, 2008)

hi, found this site by accident,going to spend a bit of time looking around.i am 43 married with a 8month old son bit of a late starter!,i drive hgv's for a living,i am into aircraft of the second world war i like the typhoon, mossy,beaufighter,i was given most of the escape books from ww2 and my interest grew from that,cheers i am off for a look round


----------



## ian lanc (Mar 16, 2008)

hey another UKer !  welcome to the forum not a bad bunch here  

ian.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 16, 2008)

hells bells said:


> hi, found this site by accident,going to spend a bit of time looking around.i am 43 married with a 8month old son bit of a late starter!,i drive hgv's for a living,i am into aircraft of the second world war i like the typhoon, mossy,beaufighter,i was given most of the escape books from ww2 and my interest grew from that,cheers i am off for a look round


whats a HGV


----------



## hells bells (Mar 16, 2008)

i think you call them semi's in canada


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 16, 2008)

hells bells said:


> i think you call them semi's in canada


Ok I drive as well what is called a straight truck with a 8m box just short stuff within 100 km


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yayyy! Another UK citizen to even out the odds with the kiwi's, diggers and ex-colonials....


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard glad to have ya here


----------



## mkloby (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard! My Grandpa was a trucker for over 30 years. Glad to have ya.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Don't listen to Lucky, he's confused as to where he should be - soon will be flying the flag of Kenya on his avatar.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, driver. Glad to have you aboard.
Drive careful !

Charles


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

welcome mate! Good to have ya on board!

Evan


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2008)

Gidday mate, from another Aussie, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey mate welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2008)

Hallo mate,
Nice to read you here so welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site buddy.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Hells Bells and welcome to the forum. I like your signature. The Mossie is one of my favorites. Amazing aircraft!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 19, 2008)

g'day and welcome from sunny Far North Queensland home of the CAC Boomerang


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey there buddy and welcome to the forum from a trucker's son


----------



## plan_D (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum; good to see another Brit. My bro has his rigid license ... inbetween his security work, bouncer job 'n serving in the RAF Regiment reserves he finds time to drive trucks. And a HGV is a Heavy Goods Vehicle, pb... don't call them that anymore over here... I think it's LGV (Large Goods Vehicle) which is confusing 'cos LGV used to be Light Goods Vehicle...and it's all fooked up.


----------



## seesul (Mar 20, 2008)

hells bells said:


> hi, found this site by accident,going to spend a bit of time looking around.i am 43 married with a 8month old son bit of a late starter!,i drive hgv's for a living,i am into aircraft of the second world war i like the typhoon, mossy,beaufighter,i was given most of the escape books from ww2 and my interest grew from that,cheers i am off for a look round



Welcome and congratulation fresh papa, my daughter is 4 month old 
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## ssmith996 (Mar 21, 2008)

i am new also. And i like to drink too. My favorites are the F4u Corsair and the P-47 T-bolt. I met one of the original Lockheed engineers involved with the P-38. Fantastic guy! He felt bad about those test pilots...


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2008)

G'day Hells Bells from another Aussie


----------

